# Purdy Wooster sherwin williams contractor and Ici brushes



## Coyoteman284 (May 26, 2014)

What's everyone's opinion I know this subject is beat to death but hey what yaw think I was trained on a purdy and that's all I know minus a few contractor brushes and what's your best for latex and oil lets hear it lets bash them and praise them


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Purdy 


"this subject is beat to death"


----------



## Coyoteman284 (May 26, 2014)

That's all I buy what do ya think on synthetics for oil like the blue bristle or shoulda I stick with white bristle natural 


Sent from my iPhone5s using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Zachary slim

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Coronas for interior. Wooster stiff for exterior. Wooster silver tip for throwaways. Wooster FTP for oil.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

So far I haven't found anyone who agrees, but I like the Wooster Super Pro for walls and trim. Any bristle brush works pretty well for oil, although the only oil I do any more is primer or poly. For oil applications I'm thinking about switching to Wooster Factory sale bristle brushes, pitching them when done, and not having buckets of used thinner sitting around the warehouse. For small priming jobs, I'll use a spray can or foam brush.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Purdys will never be the same since sw bought them out! Not to purdy!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Purdys will never be the same since sw bought them out! Not to purdy!


Purdy awful I agree!


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Carona brush's the Vegas is my go to brush.


----------

